# We need home visitors for NJ



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone interested in doing home visits for New Jersey? :crossfing

Right now we have a need for one in Glen Gardner, NJ 08826, as well as others that are popping up more and more in New Jersey. 

If interested let me know, or you can contact Annette directly at *[email protected]*


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Home Checker is one of the best parts of the "job". It's fun to meet the families and see where the Goldens are going to live. And the families are always so excited.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope someone in your area steps up! I do home visits here in CT and for anyone on the fence about doing it, it's the most wonderful thing because you know without a doubt that are helping a dog, in this case a golden, find a new home. What better thing could you do?

I highly recommend getting involved with rescue. I've been involved with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue since the fall of 2005 and it's one of the best things I've done.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> I hope someone in your area steps up! I do home visits here in CT and for anyone on the fence about doing it, it's the most wonderful thing because you know without a doubt that are helping a dog, in this case a golden, find a new home. What better thing could you do?
> 
> I highly recommend getting involved with rescue. I've been involved with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue since the fall of 2005 and it's one of the best things I've done.


 
I agree with both _gracies mom_ and _GoldenShamus_. 
I too do home visits in my area of PA and it is always great to meet people that are out there wanting to help bring a dog in need into their homes by adopting. 
If anyone in NJ thinks they would like to try this out let us know. For that matter anyone anywhere that maybe considering this type of volunteering I urge you to contact you local rescue and see if they need home visitors in your area.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> I agree with both _gracies mom_ and _GoldenShamus_.
> I too do home visits in my area of PA and it is always great to meet people that are out there wanting to help bring a dog in need into their homes by adopting.
> If anyone in NJ thinks they would like to try this out let us know. For that matter anyone anywhere that maybe considering this type of volunteering I urge you to contact you local rescue and see if they need home visitors in your area.


Hey Rob! Have you guys tried networking with the groups who cover NJ?? I know Shayne at GRRI-NJ has been wonderful to us! I love working with other groups!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Hey Rob! Have you guys tried networking with the groups who cover NJ?? I know Shayne at GRRI-NJ has been wonderful to us! I love working with other groups!!!


 
Hey Lisa, we have used the Jersey Rescue alot and they have been great. We too love to work with other groups, it makes things so much easier for all invloved. However we feel bad for using them so often that we are trying to find some of our own volunteers willing to cover some of New Jersey. This way no one gets over used and or tired of trying to cover these areas.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob, Glen Gardner is very close to me. I have no idea what is involved in doing a home visit but I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Rob, Glen Gardner is very close to me. I have no idea what is involved in doing a home visit but I'd be happy to help.


 
THANK YOU!!!! 

Home visits are very simple and I am sure you will enjoy it. 

If you can PM me your e-mail address I can go over the things more in detail with you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I live in Massachusetts, so am unable to help out, but thank you for making me aware of such a position.

I am not involved in any rescue, other than donations, and at this time in my life am unable to foster, but am trying to figure out a way a working mother can do just a little something for all these dogs in need.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I live in Massachusetts, so am unable to help out, but thank you for making me aware of such a position.
> 
> I am not involved in any rescue, other than donations, and at this time in my life am unable to foster, but am trying to figure out a way a working mother can do just a little something for all these dogs in need.


If you think you would like to try doing home visits contact your local rescue and see if they need home visitors, or what other volunteer work you could do other than fostering. Each rescue has many different things that can be done to help out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Rob, Glen Gardner is very close to me. I have no idea what is involved in doing a home visit but I'd be happy to help.


Cindy, 

You would be great at this. I would be thrilled if you were the person visiting my home to interview and evaluate.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Cindy,
> 
> You would be great at this. I would be thrilled if you were the person visiting my home to interview and evaluate.


Yep Cindy now has all her information now to do a home visit. She is going to be a big help for some of the New Jersey visits we are in need of getting done. Thanks again Cindy!!!!:dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Yep Cindy now has all her information now to do a home visit. She is going to be a big help for some of the New Jersey visits we are in need of getting done. Thanks again Cindy!!!!:dblthumb2:dblthumb2


Cindy, that is wonderful!

Doing home visits at first was a little anxiety producing for me simply because I felt awkward going into someone else's home and peering around. I'm pretty much over it now because it is truly in the best interest of the dog, and LOL, my golden usually makes it very easy because he does the work for me!!  What I mean by that is he runs through every room of their home and I just follow him and by the time he's done, I know if the house is dog-proofed, etc.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So, do all the potential adopters have to have their homes dog-proofed by the time of evaluation? This is very interesting. 

I remember getting my daycare license. That was pretty interesting. Even had to go to a meeting at the West Haven City Hall. It too was an interesting process.

Maybe preparing potential adopters for toddlers is good advice???:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to helping out. If I can help a golden find his/her forever home in some small way...I'm all for that! 

I have no problem going into people's homes and peering around...I do it all the time since I design mostly additions and remodels for people. I always have to measure the existing house up before I start a project so I'm in closets, behind dressers, in attics and basements...so not a problem!

Rob...I asked about bringing Jester along to do the visits and I understand I can if I want to. You don't usually bring yours with you though? What do you suggest?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Cindy,
> 
> You would be great at this. I would be thrilled if you were the person visiting my home to interview and evaluate.


 
Thanks Kim!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I'm looking forward to helping out. If I can help a golden find his/her forever home in some small way...I'm all for that!
> 
> 
> Rob...I asked about bringing Jester along to do the visits and I understand I can if I want to. You don't usually bring yours with you though? What do you suggest?


I do not take mine on visits. Liam gets car sick and Lyndi is not the best social dog. If Liam did not get car sick I probably would take him on some of them. Whatever you are more comfortable in doing is about the best I can suggest.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> So, do all the potential adopters have to have their homes dog-proofed by the time of evaluation? This is very interesting.
> 
> I remember getting my daycare license. That was pretty interesting. Even had to go to a meeting at the West Haven City Hall. It too was an interesting process.
> 
> Maybe preparing potential adopters for toddlers is good advice???:


Well, no, not exactly. But, I am always impressed when I go into a home and it's already dog proofed and they don't even own a dog yet. 

Having said that, I've done home visits where people have many young children and their toys are everywhere. It's important to get their reaction to my dog picking up one of the child's toys. For one thing, I try to educate them to the fact that they will need to put toys out of reach or designate a playroom where toys will be OR be very vigilant about supervising their dog, especially if it's young.

Most of the people I've done home visits for have been neat and clean and it's not much of an issue. 

However, there are also people that have glass collectibles and various things down low, or needles for stitching at doggie level, whatever the case may be, I just usually let them know that a dog could get into it (and we have many dogs that have never been inside a house before) so they won't necessarily know. So, they should put them up high or relocate them, that's all. It's really not that difficult, just more common sense than anything else.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I'm looking forward to helping out. If I can help a golden find his/her forever home in some small way...I'm all for that!
> 
> I have no problem going into people's homes and peering around...I do it all the time since I design mostly additions and remodels for people. I always have to measure the existing house up before I start a project so I'm in closets, behind dressers, in attics and basements...so not a problem!
> 
> Rob...I asked about bringing Jester along to do the visits and I understand I can if I want to. You don't usually bring yours with you though? What do you suggest?


Perfect! Even if you did, you would get over quickly because you would know it was for a good cause. 

Good luck, I'm sure you'll want to keep doing them once you do one...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I do not take mine on visits. Liam gets car sick and Lyndi is not the best social dog. If Liam did not get car sick I probably would take him on some of them. Whatever you are more comfortable in doing is about the best I can suggest.


Rob,

If the people don't own a dog currently, you don't bring a dog with you?

One HV I did in NY was for a family that wanted a second dog, and they currently had a black lab. I was very surprised to see how aggressive their dog was to my golden, he wanted a piece of him. Luckily, I did not do that HV alone and myself and the other volunteer were able to share reactions.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be hesitant to bring a dog. Are there any insurance risks? I can see the pros and cons though.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> Rob,
> 
> If the people don't own a dog currently, you don't bring a dog with you?


I have never gone to a house that the owners have never owned a dog before. Even the places I have go to that currently do not have a dog, but have in the past, have always talked about their past dogs and even love to show some pictures. With GRAPE it is not a requirement (just a recommendation) to take our dogs with us for home visits.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'd be hesitant to bring a dog. Are there any insurance risks? I can see the pros and cons though.


 
In this day in age of people loving to sue I am sure that there is always a possibilty that could happen. For example if I did take Lyndi and the home owners owned some kind of birds inside or outside I would have a hard time controlling Lyndi from not wanting to break from me and go kill the bird. If that did happen I bet I could be held liable......:crossfing


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I have never gone to a house that the owners have never owned a dog before. Even the places I have go to that currently do not have a dog, but have in the past, have always talked about their past dogs and even love to show some pictures. With GRAPE it is not a requirement (just a recommendation) to take our dogs with us for home visits.


Oh, I have. Actually the people that adopted my first foster were newbie dog owners. Lisa can talk more specifically about this, but I know that we are much more careful with them but we don't automatically throw out their application just b/c they haven't owned a dog before.

When I first started doing home visits, I used to go with a very experienced member and she would bring one of her rescues. Then, when I started to do hv's on my own, I would bring Shamus. I've never had a problem and I don't see how I could do a home visit without him really. Hmm...

Lisa, are you on tonight? I'd love for you to jump in to this one!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We do not throw out any applications either. I am sure I will someday get newbie dog owners applying for a dog and they will get the same chances as any other applicant we get. 
In someways I perfer not having my dog along with me because I can pay more attention to the applicants, their interactions with their own animals, as well as pay more attention to details of their environment. Having my dog along could distract from some of those objectives. 

I really do not want to bring this out on here as an arguement as to which rescue, or which method of doing home visits, everyone feels is right. If a rescue _requires_ a dog to be along that is great. If a rescue just _recommends_ a dog to be along that is great as well. Both have the possiblility of successful home visits. 

As you know there are many issues rescues have different opinions on besides this. Things like;

Some rescues require fencing for all dogs or while other rescues just require fencing for certain dogs, 
Some rescues require to check out a family income level while other rescues do not neeed this information
Some rescues require obedience classes for all their dogs after adoption while other rescues just recommend it.
Some rescues will adopt out of their region or state while other rescues will not.

So no matter what a rescue requires the end goal is the same........ just finding a good home for the dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A rescues main goal is to find a good home for a dog in need. For me, I would bring my dog with prior permission of the homeowner, but would not allow it off-lead. I'm just weird that way. I don't even open my own sister's refrigerator!

Now...back on topic, 
which by the way I made it go astray... 
Any others in NJ looking to change the lives of some dogs in need?​


----------

